# OMG, Knot another knot



## GaryMGg (Sep 20, 2007)

Built a new sled at 55 degrees and tried it with a thinner blade.
I like the higher angle and thinner blade more than the 45 and standard kerf blade.

This is a Gold Artisan Cigar dressed in figured Sapelle with a hard maple 4-ring knot.
The pen is finished with CA, MM, and buffed out with plastic polish.










Feel free to be critical -- just don't be mean ; 'tis how I learn. Thanks.


----------



## DKF (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice....you have that knot thing down!  Great finish as well!


----------



## stevers (Sep 20, 2007)

I like that pattern Gary. I like the symmetry of the pattern. You have to show me how to obtain that particular pattern. Also, nice finish.


----------



## gketell (Sep 20, 2007)

The knot is beautiful.  The only thing I would have as constructive criticism is to ignore the size of the upper bushing for the lower blank.  It matches with the top of the curve and not the bottom of the curve as it should.  Use a caliper or micrometer and adjust your bushing to be the size of where the curve begins and it will look much better.

GK


----------



## leehljp (Sep 20, 2007)

Some questions: What glue did you use for the knot? What is the black along the edges between the knot segments and the sapelle blanks? Was that intentional? If so, how was that accomplished? The reason that I am asking is that sometimes I seem to notice a visual difference in the different glues used and am trying to put a finger on it.

Very nice knot! Great alignment and well done!


----------



## rherrell (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice! I was wondering about the same thing as Hank.Did you go for that look intentionally by maybe coloring the glue? Hmmm? Colored glue. Maybe something to it.Think I'll give it a try!


----------



## johncrane (Sep 20, 2007)

knot bad Gary looks good.[]


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice Gary.  I prefer the not in the upper barrel myself, but it is nice just the same.


----------



## mikemac (Sep 20, 2007)

I find that the CA glue usually leaves a dark line after drying.


----------



## fiferb (Sep 20, 2007)

Very Nice! I like the steeper angle. What did you use to achieve a thinner kerf?


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks <b>y'all</b> _lest there be any more confusion as to how that's written_ []
Lessee,

Steve: There are numerous tutorials to make this pen.
I posted a pictorial at TPS that's really clear and easy to follow http://www.thepenshop.net/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=6715&PN=1

Greg: Good tip. Took me a minute to grok it. I did measure with calipers BUT not to the underside of
the curve of the tranny coupler. I did it to the edge. I'm gonna take your advice one step further and
turn some Go-No Go fittings for my cigars! Thanks for getting my thought processes going.

Hank & Rick: Mike hit it; CA leaves a dark line. Moreover, Sapelle is rather open-grained and, thus,
thirsty. I drizzled thin CA into the kerf before inserting the strip. I also run a bead of medium CA on
the edge of the strip and faces before inserting it into the kerf. Combine those two and it looks like
a black edge. It's just the CA reflecting light []

Bruce, I've got a stack of old saw blades for an 8" Homecraft. They've got no labels on them but some date back 20-30 years. There's one I'm going to dig out that appears sharp, has almost no set and seems to be about 1/16" at the tip. I'm anxious to see what that does. [8D]

Cheers.


----------



## Fred (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice photo tutorial over at the "other place!" I also really like the pen you made here. Great job all the way around! []


----------



## neon007 (Sep 20, 2007)

Great knot Gary, as always. I think I will try my next knot your way. Sure is easier than how I have been doing them. Thanks for the link to the pictorial.


----------



## NCWoodworker (Sep 20, 2007)

"OMG, Knot another knot "
That is exactly what I said when I Saw this very simple overdone missnamed design.
It is friggin X's and O's that take virtually no skill to make.
The strips are too thick and based on the the dark lines in places poor glue joints.
The shape of the pen is corset waisted, a shape overdone by inexperienced turners who try to come up with something beyond a B2B shape that is dicatated by the flow of the fittings.
NIce finish.

[] Chris


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NCWoodworker_
> "OMG, Knot another knot "
> ...[] Chris



<b>Mom</b>, _Is that you_?!? [)] [][] []


----------



## NCWoodworker (Sep 20, 2007)

Hehehe


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NCWoodworker_
> <br />"OMG, Knot another knot "
> That is exactly what I said when I Saw this very simple overdone missnamed design.
> It is friggin X's and O's that take virtually no skill to make.
> ...


Wow... What brought all that on?  One too many before 5 PM perhaps? [:0]

I went to have a peek at your photos looking for examples of pens SHOULD be made but didn't find a single snapshot.  How about posting a photo or two of how these designs should look so we can all learn?

After all, isn't that what this place is all about... sharing and having a good time?


----------



## hughbie (Sep 20, 2007)

hey tex, i'm with you!  to be critical is one thing, but DAYUM.  and i checked as you did.  it is very easy to sit back and make all kinds of comments when you don't have any to show that would back up the claims!  just pure BS....and that's all i got to say about that!


----------



## woodArtz (Sep 20, 2007)

Wait a minute... I smell a rat. NCWW is just yankin' our chain... []


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 20, 2007)

please relax y'all:



> _Originally posted by NCWoodworker_
> <br />"OMG, Knot another knot "
> That is exactly what I said when I Saw this very simple overdone missnamed design.
> It is friggin X's and O's that take virtually no skill to make.
> ...



The few people who knew what this post was included me.
NCWW was quoting something from another forum. It's cool, I got it []
I did almost ruin my monitor with Coke while reading and laughing.
Now, that would've pissed me off! [}] []


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 20, 2007)

So can we all say how crappy your pen looks now? [][][]


----------



## NCWoodworker (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by woodArtz_
> <br />Wait a minute... I smell a rat. NCWW is just yankin' our chain... []



Alright!  Who is calling who a rat!?!?!  Now that is offensive[][]  K, so I've been found out!  Yes, I was just having a little fun with Gary, here.  To let everyone else in on it, the joke is that what I posted about his pen was copied from another bb forum.  I won't say who was so bold in his statements, but he did make this pen....





Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Poppy (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NCWoodworker
> Alright!  Who is calling who a rat!?!?!  Now that is offensive[][]  K, so I've been found out!  Yes, I was just having a little fun with Gary, here.  To let everyone else in on it, the joke is that what I posted about his pen was copied from another bb forum.  I won't say who was so bold in his statements, but he did make this pen....
> 
> 
> ...


_

Ummm I think I know that pen.[]_


----------



## fstepanski (Sep 21, 2007)

All hail the king of knottingham []


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> <br />So can we all say how crappy your pen looks now? [][][]


[:0]

If you feel <b>that</b> strongly, tell me how you really feel. [][][]


----------

